# Question about changing warehouse



## Jasb01 (Mar 27, 2017)

I have tried contacting flex support but cant seem to get a straight answer. I know I can transfer to another warehouse by contacting support. My question is this: If I transfer to another site just for a couple of months, will I be able to come back to my original warehouse?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Not necessarily.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Come to our warehouse. We got cabbies, Escalades, CLS and various 2 doors doing flex. You'll probably fit right in.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Jasb01 said:


> I have tried contacting flex support but cant seem to get a straight answer. I know I can transfer to another warehouse by contacting support. My question is this: If I transfer to another site just for a couple of months, will I be able to come back to my original warehouse?


In the process of switching you may not get blocks and they told you by emails it may take weeks ! Be aware


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nothing will top the guy a few months back who requested a warehouse change for his 2 week vacation to Florida, then complained bitterly about the delays getting reassigned back home.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Nothing will top the guy a few months back who requested a warehouse change for his 2 week vacation to Florida, then complained bitterly about the delays getting reassigned back home.


how is that a vacation if you're trying to work on vacation?


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

When I switched from Chicago to Austin I was told a couple of weeks. It took exactly 7 days.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Move your feet - Loose your seat!

Being re-assigned to a warehouse basically puts you in line with all the other drivers waiting to be assigned to that warehouse. If you leave a warehouse that currently has 200 active drivers trying to fill 1,800 hours of work, they may not have a need to take you back.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> how is that a vacation if you're trying to work on vacation?


Is there any way you can switch warehouse without stop getting blocks?


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Is there any way you can switch warehouse without stop getting blocks?


I know they tell you that you can't but you still receive blocks from your current location. Just for fun, I accepted 1 and it went through. I forfeited it but it did accept


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Is there any way you can switch warehouse without stop getting blocks?


No lol, just stay at your regular warehouse


----------

